# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Lehtimäen Liikenne osti STA:n

## Lasse

Lehtimäen Liikenne osti hiljattain STA:n Helsingin Bussiliikenteeltä. Eilen 13.5 autot siirrettiin Lehtimäen varikolle Kivikossa ja autot saivat samalla myös uudet kylkinumerot.
Tässä ne jotka aamulla bongasin:

72 XIB-969
76 LIB-712
77 OIS-812
79 LEF-478
82 JBM-947
84 YAS-730
85 JBM-996
87 SMY-570
89 ZNY-733
90 AEZ-199

----------


## bussifriikki

Tänään näin vielä Carrus Fiftyn STA:n tunnuksissa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tänään näin vielä Carrus Fiftyn STA:n tunnuksissa.


HelB:n tiedotteen mukaan STA:n toiminta jatkuu Lehtimäen Liikenteen omistamana samalla kalustolla nykyisissä väreissä.

----------


## Lasse

Illalla löytyi vielä kaksi uusilla numeroilla olevaa autoa. Osa kulkee vielä Helbiläisillä numeroilla.

74 OGP-360
91 OCZ-196

Kuvia löytyy tuolta noin:
http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...n+Liikenne+Oy/

----------


## Miska

> Illalla löytyi vielä kaksi uusilla numeroilla olevaa autoa. Osa kulkee vielä Helbiläisillä numeroilla.
> 
> 74 OGP-360
> 91 OCZ-196
> 
> Kuvia löytyy tuolta noin:
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...n+Liikenne+Oy/


Oli siellä myös Ikarus AUR-819 (ex. HelB 5007), mutta en ohi pyöräillessäni huomannut katsoa, oliko siinä uutta kylkinumeroa. Suurin osa STA:n autoista näytti olevan kadun varressa tai varikon vieressä olevalla kentällä metsän laidassa. Varsinaiselle varikolle oli mahtunut vain pari STA:n autoa.

----------


## Nak

Mahtoikohan Bussing kuulua kauppaan? 

Toisessa ketjussa mietittiin, millä Lehtimäki hoitaa Shuttle ajot, joita sta hoiti helbin katureilla. Mikä estäisi hoitamasta niitä esim. Noilla fiftyillä ja ikaruksella, niille kun ei kuitenkaan koulukyytiajoa liiemmin kesällä taida olla  :Eek:

----------


## Lasse

> Oli siellä myös Ikarus AUR-819 (ex. HelB 5007), mutta en ohi pyöräillessäni huomannut katsoa, oliko siinä uutta kylkinumeroa. Suurin osa STA:n autoista näytti olevan kadun varressa tai varikon vieressä olevalla kentällä metsän laidassa. Varsinaiselle varikolle oli mahtunut vain pari STA:n autoa.


Ikarus ei ollut paikalla eilen kun lähdin töistä siinä 19-aikaan. Silloin siellä oli yksi Fifty, pätkä-Star, Sprinter ja Expert-Eagle joilla oli edelleen Helb numerot.
Kivikon varikko-alue kävi kyllä todella ahtaaksi tämän kaupan myötä, eikä vielä edes ole kesän huippusesonki lähelläkään.

----------


## hylje

> Kivikon varikko-alue kävi kyllä todella ahtaaksi tämän kaupan myötä, eikä vielä edes ole kesän huippusesonki lähelläkään.


Pitää sitten vain pitää suurempi osa kalustoa ajossa, niin varikollekkin mahtuu!  :Wink:

----------


## 034

Selkeä ero on Lehtimäen omalla kalustolla ja STA:n esimerkkinä vuosimallit..  Kyllä se fifty on noihin muihin verrattuna ulkonäöllisesti vanhentunut

----------


## Tuomas

> Mahtoikohan Bussing kuulua kauppaan?


Myös Büssing kuului kauppaan.




> Toisessa ketjussa mietittiin, millä Lehtimäki hoitaa Shuttle ajot, joita sta hoiti helbin katureilla. Mikä estäisi hoitamasta niitä esim. Noilla fiftyillä ja ikaruksella, niille kun ei kuitenkaan koulukyytiajoa liiemmin kesällä taida olla


Eräs shuttle-kuljetuksia järjestävä taho on tähän mennessä vaatinut liikennöitsijöiltä invarampillista matalalattiakalustoa. Jos tilanne ei mitenkään muutu, niin kyllä niitä katureita jostakin pitää kaivaa täksikin kesäksi...

----------


## Nak

> Eräs shuttle-kuljetuksia järjestävä taho on tähän mennessä vaatinut liikennöitsijöiltä invarampillista matalalattiakalustoa. Jos tilanne ei mitenkään muutu, niin kyllä niitä katureita jostakin pitää kaivaa täksikin kesäksi...


Sitten tosiaan korkeat on vähän hankalampia :/ Shuttle hommiin jäi nyt muutenkin aukko, kun Wl:ää ei enää ole, joten tiedossa on muutenkin uudet kuviot kaikenkaikkiaan  :Shocked:

----------


## kuukanko

> Shuttle hommiin jäi nyt muutenkin aukko, kun Wl:ää ei enää ole, joten tiedossa on muutenkin uudet kuviot kaikenkaikkiaan


Vainion Liikenteen matalalattiakaturit 135 ja 136 näytti ainakin tänä aamuna ajelevan Lauttasaaressa Helsingin keskustaa kohti Tilausajo-kilvin.

----------


## ess

Yhtiöllä on varmaan Lahden paikallisliikenteessä soveltuvaa kalustoa. Luulisi että sielläkin kesällä liikenne vähenee.

----------


## Eppu

> Yhtiöllä on varmaan Lahden paikallisliikenteessä soveltuvaa kalustoa. Luulisi että sielläkin kesällä liikenne vähenee.


Liikenne taitaa Lahden paikkurissa vähentyä Lehtimäen osalta vain muutamalla ruuhkavuorolla, johon kuuluu linja 4R, sekä muutama muu lähtö - sekä tietysti Kuivanto-Orimattila -kouluvuorot, joissa kaiketi on kalustona myöskin katuria. Mutta käsittääkseni invarampillisia matalia ei taida olla yhtäkään, paitsi kahdesta Citarosta en ole varma että ovatko.

Mutta kertokaapa asiasta jostain kumman syystä tietämättömälle, että mistä shuttle-ajoista tässä nyt on kysymys?

----------


## Nak

> Mutta kertokaapa asiasta jostain kumman syystä tietämättömälle, että mistä shuttle-ajoista tässä nyt on kysymys?


Hernesaareen saapuvien risteilyalusten matkustajien kyydeistä keskustaan. Sta ja Wl hoitivat pääasiassa niitä kesäisin. Nyt periaatteessa kumpaakaan ei enää ole, mutta Lehtimäelle toki siirtyi Sta:n osuus ajoista. Sta käytti Helbin katureita tähän

WL 49 Shuttle ajossa

----------


## Lasse

> Vainion Liikenteen matalalattiakaturit 135 ja 136 näytti ainakin tänä aamuna ajelevan Lauttasaaressa Helsingin keskustaa kohti Tilausajo-kilvin.


Kuuleman mukaan näin olisi käynyt, että täksi kesäksi on myyty autoja tuohonkin ajoon.

----------


## 034

Onko Vainio myynyt nuo Vegansa vai lainassa?

----------


## Lasse

> Onko Vainio myynyt nuo Vegansa vai lainassa?


Ei kumpaakaan, vaan omassa käytössä shuttle-ajoissa. Liekö WL:n jättämää aukkoa täyttämässä, en tiedä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Yhtiöllä on varmaan Lahden paikallisliikenteessä soveltuvaa kalustoa. Luulisi että sielläkin kesällä liikenne vähenee.


Lehtimäen Scala numerolla 10 ajeli tänään Helsingissä ainakin Länsiterminaalin suunnalla.

----------


## KriZuu

Itäkeskuksessa bongattu tänään #73 (ZGS-380)

----------


## Aq-Zu

Onko (ex.?) STA #300:sta tietoa? Onko se Lehtimäellä, millä varikolla? vai onko se jollain muulla firmalla omistuksessa?

----------


## KriZuu

> Onko (ex.?) STA #300:sta tietoa? Onko se Lehtimäellä, millä varikolla? vai onko se jollain muulla firmalla omistuksessa?


Lehtimäelle se ainakin siirtyi, mutta en tiedä minkä numeron on saanut.

----------


## Karosa

> Lehtimäelle se ainakin siirtyi, mutta en tiedä minkä numeron on saanut.


Muistaakseni tuohon jätetään STA:n värit sekä kylkinumerot.

----------


## aki

> Muistaakseni tuohon jätetään STA:n värit sekä kylkinumerot.


Olisihan se aika hölmöä lähteä MUSEObussia maalailemaan uuden yhtiön väreihin. Joonas Piohan jo mainitsi ketjun alussa että kaikki kaupassa siirtyneet autot säilyttävät vanhat sta-värit.

----------


## Karosa

> Olisihan se aika hölmöä lähteä MUSEObussia maalailemaan uuden yhtiön väreihin.


Niin, olihan se aika hölmöä maalata normaalitki bussit uusiin yhtiön väreihin..

----------


## LimoSWN

> Onko (ex.?) STA #300:sta tietoa? Onko se Lehtimäellä, millä varikolla? vai onko se jollain muulla firmalla omistuksessa?


Ruhassa vielä näky olleen torstaina. samoin 5027 (fifty)

----------


## bussifriikki

27.5.

STA 5026 (Sightseeing-Eagle) on edelleen HelBin tunnuksilla.

----------


## Karosa

> 27.5.
> 
> STA 5026 (Sightseeing-Eagle) on edelleen HelBin tunnuksilla.


Niin, eihän näihin tule Lehtimäen värit eikä teipit, eikä tunnukset, vaan STA:t säilyvät, kai?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Niin, eihän näihin tule Lehtimäen värit eikä teipit, eikä tunnukset, vaan STA:t säilyvät, kai?


Niin, tarkoitin että edelleen on HelBin kylkinumero ja nimi kyljessä. Joissainhan on jo Lehtimäen kaksinumeroinen tunnus.

----------


## Karosa

> Joissainhan on jo Lehtimäen kaksinumeroinen tunnus.


Niin joo, oikeassa olet.  :Smile:

----------


## Lasse

> Niin, tarkoitin että edelleen on HelBin kylkinumero ja nimi kyljessä. Joissainhan on jo Lehtimäen kaksinumeroinen tunnus.


Uudelleennumerointi tyssäsi sen ensimmäisen päivän innostuksen jälkeen, eikä sen jälkeen ole autoja enää numeroiltu. Ehkä kesäsesonki toi kiireet...

----------


## KriZuu

Hassua, että 5020 oli vielä pari viikkoa sitten Lehtimäen varikolla, mutta näkyi eilen Ruhassa.

----------


## aki

> Hassua, että 5020 oli vielä pari viikkoa sitten Lehtimäen varikolla, mutta näkyi eilen Ruhassa.


Jospa he käyttävät Ruhan huoltopalveluja?

----------


## Nak

> Hassua, että 5020 oli vielä pari viikkoa sitten Lehtimäen varikolla, mutta näkyi eilen Ruhassa.


Mun mielestä se 5020 näyttää siltä, että ei ole liikkunut niiltä sijoiltaan heti hetkeen aikaan  :Shocked:

----------


## Eppu

> Mun mielestä se 5020 näyttää siltä, että ei ole liikkunut niiltä sijoiltaan heti hetkeen aikaan


Kyllä se on liikkunut, mm luokkaretkikuljettimena. Tässä auto Särkänniemessä 23.5: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/toukokuu/IMG_0640.jpg

----------


## Nak

> Kyllä se on liikkunut, mm luokkaretkikuljettimena. Tässä auto Särkänniemessä 23.5: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/toukokuu/IMG_0640.jpg


 :Laughing:  sitten se fifty on vaan niin elähtänyt muuten, sillä muodostin mielipiteeni perjantaina 24.5, kun se oli ruhassa

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 29.5.

HelB 322 on shuttle-ajossa ja ikkunassa lappu jossa lukee: "for vision of the seas #4"

----------


## aki

> Keskiviikko 29.5.
> 
> HelB 322 on shuttle-ajossa ja ikkunassa lappu jossa lukee: "for vision of the seas #4"


Shuttle-ajossa oli ollut myös helb 323, Lehtimäki 15(scala) ja jokin reissu ruodin scala.

----------


## Karosa

> Shuttle-ajossa oli ollut myös helb 323, Lehtimäki 15(scala) ja jokin reissu ruodin scala.


Näin vilauksen tuosta Scalasta mutta tarkemmin en osannut sanoa, tässä kuva HelB 322:sta:

----------


## bussifriikki

Tänään, 6.6., shuttle-bussina oli Lehtimäen nro. 7 (Volvo 8700LE)

----------


## Lasse

> Tänään, 6.6., shuttle-bussina oli Lehtimäen nro. 7 (Volvo 8700LE)


Alkuviikosta kun viimeksi vaivauduin töissä käydä, seisoi Kivikossa Lehtimäen kaksi 8700 Volvoa ja kaksi Scalaa. Kesän shuttle-busseja siis?

Huomio kiinnittyi myös siihen, että nyt oli numeroitu lisää STA-busseja Lehtimäki numeroille. En tosin ehtinyt ottamaan tietoja ylös, ehkä nyt viikonvaihteessa...

----------


## Nak

Lehtimäki 79 (LEF-478 ex. Helb/Sta 5011) on maalattu Lehtimäen väreihin

----------


## KriZuu

> Lehtimäki 79 (LEF-478 ex. Helb/Sta 5011) on maalattu Lehtimäen väreihin


Lehtimäen väreissä nyt myös Volvot #87, 90, 91.

----------

